# Honda 7.8 hp



## gfulle (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a Honda 7.8hp on a generac generator that I bought used. It has not been run in years. I replaced the carb. but can not get the engine to pull fuel into the cylinder, Any ideas?


----------

